# Baltimore Officer Collapses On-Duty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*The Baltimore Sun*










Russell Anthony Hamer, a Baltimore County police officer, died of a heart attack Saturday at his desk in the North Point Precinct police station. The Dundalk resident was 46.

Born in Baltimore and raised in the Berkshire section of Dundalk, he was a 1978 graduate of Dundalk High School, where he played varsity basketball and was known as Wes.

He began his career as a Baltimore City Police Department civilian employee in the radio room. He transferred to the city helicopter unit as a radio technician and graduated from the Baltimore County Police Academy in 1987.

Initially assigned to the White Marsh Precinct, he spent most of his career at North Point. A warrant officer, he was stricken while doing paperwork.

Mr. Hamer was a baseball and basketball coach in the Berkshire Recreation League. He enjoyed whitewater rafting and played poker and other card games.

Services will be held at noon tomorrow at Connelly Funeral Home, 7110 Sollers Point Road, Dundalk.

Survivors include his wife of five years, the former Laura Lam; a son, Kevin Scott Tucker Hamer of the family home; two brothers, John Hamer of White Marsh and George Martin "Marty" Hamer III of Rosedale; three sisters, Linda Grubb of Essex, and Alonna Morris and Jean Sutton, both of Dundalk; and nieces and nephews.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

